# Just wondering.........



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have read lots about dogs in goat heards and while I can't get one right now I plan to in the future, but here is my problem most of my goats are "dog aggressive" I would hate to pup a young pup out with them :sigh: the goats you beat the poor thing up! does anyone else have "dog aggressive" goats?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

The majority of my goats are dog aggressive, which is going to make things interesting when I bring my LGD home!! I asked this same question down in the Precious Protectors area.... Hopefully someone can shed some light on us poor clueless folk! :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I did respond on the other thread. I am a dog trainer but have never trained a LGD yet. Our pup will be here in 3 weeks! :greengrin: Hopefully some others with LGD experience can chime in. 

I would be sure to supervise the goats during the 8-12 week period to be sure they don't scare the dogs too much. No violence from goat or dog should be allowed.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

A few of our does were very aggressive to our LGD when we brought him home as a pup. We had a stall set up for him that only he could fit into if he needed to get away from the goats. I would go outside with him when I first let him out and chase off the goats that got after them. Luckily he did have one doe that buddied up to him right away, and he learned which goats to avoid. He is now almost 7 months old and our goats adore him. The minute he barks all the does run to him and stand huddled up behind him.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with making an area where only the LGD can get to & away from agressive goats for the first little while. Once the goats & LGD get used to each other, this goatie aggressiveness towards the young LGD will subside. 

When we first integrated our LGD with the goats, I brought a spray bottle on 'stream' into the goat pen. When one of the goats got too agressive with Athena, I'd nail them between the eyes with a stream of water. It didn't take Ophelia (the dominant one) long to figure out if she even looks like she's gonna headbutt the dog, she'll get wet. Now, the goats scream up a storm if Athena is out of sight. All Athena has to do is turn her head a certain way and the goats all high-tail it into the barn until she gives the 'all clear'


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

MY goats chase cats, lol :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wondered about this too. I would like to get a dog at some point especially since we sold our buck. But...there was a couple who had a dog <golden retriever I think it was> at the restaurant next to us, they walked over near our drive to see the goats as they were loose in the front yard grazing. i expected them to run away scared...No....they were all coming towards the dog, everyones hair up, and I really thought they were all going to just gang bang the poor dog! Of course they weren't allowed 15 ft close, and the woman took the dog out of view. Our goats watched and even tried to sneak over to the restaurant to find the dog! I don't know if it was curiosity, but the way they had their hair raised...all be darned if some dog was getting on their property!!
So now I am almost afraid to get one!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Once they realize a preticular dog is not a threat they will allow it around. If you get one and pen it up like others have suggested the goats will get used to it.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

When we first brought Lillie (our GP LGD) home I was skeptical as a few weeks prior a dog had broke into our fence and killed a new born (2 hour old) baby goat..so our goats were very dog aggressive at first...

It took some time, and yes they will butt the dog just to teach it to give some space, but this is normal...and once the goats realize the dog is going to stay and won't hurt them they turned out ok..I do still have one doe that will head butt Lillie if she gets close enough, but Lillie has learned to stay out of that girls way. But make sure the dog has somewhere to get away from the goats if something were to happen, but be prepared for the goats to headbutt the dog until they are familiar with it.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

This is another reason why a separate training kennel run inside the goat pen with hay feeders attached to it works so well. Your goats will adjust. They may head butt through the fence but the pup will be safe and won't have bad experiences with the goats.  When you have the pup out on a leash in the pen, make sure any goats that try to butt him get a good flick on the nose and a "No" You don't want your pups first experiences with your goats to be bad ones.


----------

